# Oil pressure control valve



## Jstoll74 (Mar 24, 2021)

I have a 2012 Passat with the cbua 2.5. It has a broke timing chain. I have another motor for it. It also is a cbua not sure of the year. Everything mostly matches up except the oil pressure switches and valve. Old engine has 3 switches in the block to the right of the oil filter and none on the filter housing. New engine has only one sensor on the filter housing and nothing on the block. I marked the differences in orange. As far as I can find. The new engine has a pressure switch on the housing. The old one has a high pressure and a low pressure switch and a pressure control valve. Tapping new block for the 2 pressure switches is doable for me but the control valve would need to be machined. Which would probably involve disassembly of engine. Can I run new engine without adding the control valve. 
Thank you


----------



## thebeast1973 (Oct 3, 2008)

I’m not positive, but my guess is not. The ECU will be looking for the valve and trying to control it. Since it wouldn’t be there you’d likely end up with some sort of light and/or going into limp mode. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vwcc6767 (Sep 10, 2021)

Jstoll74 said:


> I have a 2012 Passat with the cbua 2.5. It has a broke timing chain. I have another motor for it. It also is a cbua not sure of the year. Everything mostly matches up except the oil pressure switches and valve. Old engine has 3 switches in the block to the right of the oil filter and none on the filter housing. New engine has only one sensor on the filter housing and nothing on the block. I marked the differences in orange. As far as I can find. The new engine has a pressure switch on the housing. The old one has a high pressure and a low pressure switch and a pressure control valve. Tapping new block for the 2 pressure switches is doable for me but the control valve would need to be machined. Which would probably involve disassembly of engine. Can I run new engine without adding the control valve.
> Thank you
> View attachment 78760
> View attachment 78761


Hey what did you end up doing ? I'm in same position


----------

